# forever root and.902



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

I pathsaved to .893 , forver rooted , ota .902 and lost root, i am a noob but i thought forever root would keep root?


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18149-new-root-utility-for-902/

reroot with this


----------



## crpeck (Sep 24, 2011)

The page at vulfactory has been updated to include a Mac/Linux version as well.
http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2012/02/11/rooting-the-droid-4-a-failed-bounty-experiment/


----------

